# Just how do you call South Africa??



## beachbarbie (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi all,
   I guess that I have to admit my ignorance but I don't have the slightest idea how call my resort in South Africa.  After repeated tries and several different emails in which I seem to be "blacklisted"  I need to call them but haven't a clue how.  I know the phone number but what is the procedure and is it best to use a phone card or ???  And what is the approximate charge for something like this.  You hear of people getting really outlandish charges on some phone calls.

Thanks...Barb


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is a neat web site that will give you the answer. 011 27 plus the rest of the numbers.

http://www.countrycallingcodes.com/index.php

http://www.countrycallingcodes.com/results.php?

The phone charges differ as it depends who you use.


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think the cheapest way to call would be using Skype.com. You will have to download it (free, will only take you a minute); prepay an amount for "skypeout" (I think it can be done for 10$) and then you can call any telephone number in any country. You would be paying 0.078$ per minute to South Africa. You might want to use a microphone / headset though.

When I do not have my laptop with me, I might use www.nobelcom.com - sometimes they are even cheaper, sometimes not. Also depends on the location in South Africa.


----------



## David (Jul 20, 2007)

beachbarbie said:


> Hi all,
> I guess that I have to admit my ignorance but I don't have the slightest idea how call my resort in South Africa.  After repeated tries and several different emails in which I seem to be "blacklisted"  I need to call them but haven't a clue how.  I know the phone number but what is the procedure and is it best to use a phone card or ???  And what is the approximate charge for something like this.  You hear of people getting really outlandish charges on some phone calls.
> 
> Thanks...Barb



South African numbers usually start with 0.  If so delete that 0 and replace it with 011 27.

I call South Africa regularly and use a phone card from here http://bestratescall.pushline.com/


----------



## beachbarbie (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the good advice.  You guys are the best!!

Barb


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 21, 2007)

Barb,

Here's another Link for help in calling anywhere in the world
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/dialing.html


Richard


----------

